# eheim 2213



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i just got my eheim 2213 and wanted to know how long until i have to change the media? the instructions that came with are not very clear eather is eheims web page i have one 8" rhom and he is not a messy eater in my 55 gal with a aquaclear 4000 powerhead. when you need to change the media do you change all and the pads or just some of the media. i found a replacement loaded basket for 22.00 all you have to do is drop it in place of the old no mess with changing media or pads but will this mess up the bio that is started in the old basket i also still have the black carbon(top pad) in my filter should i take this out it says to leave it in for 2 weeks mines ben in for a month.
thank for the help


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have the same filter, and I clean it once every two to three months (depending on the flow rate at the outlet: not much means a clogged-up filter that begs for a cleaning). All I do is remove the media basket, take out everything, rince everything, and put it back... The filter pads are replaced once every two to three cleaning sessions, the bio-filtermedia is reused several times before I replace about one third of it.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

thanks for the info.


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi,

Sorry to bring up this old post, but was wondering about the 2213. I purchased this for my 65G tank.

How do you modify the flow rate on the canister?

I followed the instructions on setting it up, and I'm pretty sure I did it correctly. Right now it makes "no" noise, and if I feel the spray pipe, water comes out of the tiny holes.

Does this sound about right?

Thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

:nod: 
You cant modify the flow rate.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I have the same filter, and I clean it once every two to three months (depending on the flow rate at the outlet: not much means a clogged-up filter that begs for a cleaning). All I do is remove the media basket, take out everything, rince everything, and put it back... The filter pads are replaced once every two to three cleaning sessions, the bio-filtermedia is reused several times before I replace about one third of it.


 You are correct Judazzzz!I follow the same procedure with my EHEIMs
I believe that this is very good filter.

---etalon9100:
As grosse told you can't change the flow and yes this sound to be a good setup!!!

Welcome to the forum!!!!!!


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

I have the same filter

It works good. I run it along with a fluval 2 powerhead filter in a 65 gallon tank. The tank is clean. I do 10% water change every three days or every week(depends on how busy i am). The tank reads are low


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The only ehiems that you can change flow rate on are the pro ll series models.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

etalon9100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to bring up this old post, but was wondering about the 2213. I purchased this for my 65G tank.
> 
> ...


 Yup, sounds good - mine acts the same, and my fish are still alive, so I'm pretty sure it's working correctly...








One last tip: cleaning a canister can be quite messy if you just use the stuff that came with it (water spilling all over the place, etc.) People recommended me to get a pair of Double-tap connectors (product-number 4004412: see *here*: scroll down a bit...), so you can shut off the tubes before you want to clean your filter...


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi Judazzz,

Actually, those items were sold with the unit. I hear you though, when running and the tube slips off, water is a gushing


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

etalon9100 said:


> Hi Judazzz,
> 
> Actually, those items were sold with the unit. I hear you though, when running and the tube slips off, water is a gushing


 When I bought mine, those things weren't included... Little over a month later, they were.....















Cost me another 30 bucks...


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Okay, last time bring this old topic up









I was reading Hays98 original post, and he mentioned the carbon pad. Did you all remove your carbon pad after 2 weeks? or did you leave it in permanently?

Thanks again.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I would think that it is the same as the other course white pad in the filter. And i would think that it just loses it'sa carbon capabilities. I just change my ehiem carbon pad with the cleanings.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

etalon9100 said:


> I was reading Hays98 original post, and he mentioned the carbon pad. Did you all remove your carbon pad after 2 weeks? or did you leave it in permanently?


 I placed it when I used the filter for the first time, and removed it with the first cleaning session.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, i dont use carbon. I do have the pads but am saving them if I ever have to med the tank to take out the meds.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Forgot to mention: it doesn't make sense to keep carbon or carbon pads in your filter for long periods. Typically, carbon starts to loose it's absorbsive (sp?) characteristics in about two weeks time, and after that will no longer remove chemicals, medicine traces etc. from the water.


----------

